
Ask HN: What problems can't be solved with technology? - devchris10
Classic &quot;hammer and nails&quot; reference. What problems are we inappropriately trying to solve with technology ?
======
dhkts1
I believe that a longs distance communication is amazing, the video chats from
around the world allow people to connect in many ways, but in the end, there
is nothing better than being there with a close friend or family, and having a
conversation face to face

